# Just had my first climb with my new gear.



## ForTheArborist (Nov 1, 2009)

It's actually used gear that I bought for cheap. It's all petzl pieces.

The $1,000 worth of stuff I got for $200 worked out really nice too. I clipped my saddle onto my top hand ascender. I clipped a foot hold into the bottom hand ascender. The foot hold is actually a horizontal stick on a rope that can easily alow both of my feet. You know how it works from here. This is sooo much easier than using the inch worm technique with the blakes hitch.

I climbed up 3 stories into a tree in the park and tried to use my figure 8 to get down. All of my tests failed while I stayed clipped into my ascenders. Supposedly one of the devices I bought is a descender, but it's not obvious how I should apply it, so I didn't risk using that.

After trying the 8 for a while, I gave up, and worked my way down by using the ascenders. That works just as well I suppose, but I need to do a search on the petzl descender for the directions for use to make a pro descent from now on.

It was a short, little climb, but the future never looked brighter from up there.


----------



## treeman75 (Nov 1, 2009)

you should practice a little lower and were the ropes used as well


----------



## Gts4tw (Nov 1, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> It's actually used gear that I bought for cheap. It's all petzl pieces.
> 
> The $1,000 worth of stuff I got for $200 worked out really nice too. I clipped my saddle onto my top hand ascender. I clipped a foot hold into the bottom hand ascender. The foot hold is actually a horizontal stick on a rope that can easily alow both of my feet. You know how it works from here. This is sooo much easier than using the inch worm technique with the blakes hitch.
> 
> ...




How many stories in a tree?


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 1, 2009)

What difficulties did you have a with a figure of eight?


----------



## RacerX (Nov 2, 2009)

FTA do you have any photos of your new gear?


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 2, 2009)

Always research and familiarize yourself with knots and equipment you plan to use prior to ascending.


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I've got one too and have searched it several times and can't find the 'down' button so I leave it in the shop. I think the guy I bought it from ripped me off because he said it worked fine.



You are such a smart ass.

:monkey:


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> It's actually used gear that I bought for cheap. It's all petzl pieces.
> 
> The $1,000 worth of stuff I got for $200 worked out really nice too. I clipped my saddle onto my top hand ascender. I clipped a foot hold into the bottom hand ascender. The foot hold is actually a horizontal stick on a rope that can easily alow both of my feet. You know how it works from here. This is sooo much easier than using the inch worm technique with the blakes hitch.
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of used climbing gear but that aside, if you can't figure out how to use a figure 8 descender then you are in dire need of the climbing tuition I suggested you undertake a month ago. Over here 3 stories up would be well over 24 feet. Smarter people than me worked out that you only need to fall 4 feet onto a hard surface to injure your spine and double that to die. Get some hands-on help BEFORE you climb. It is much much better than hands on physiotherapy to learn how to walk again afterwards....


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I've got one too and have searched it several times and can't find the 'down' button so I leave it in the shop. I think the guy I bought it from ripped me off because he said it worked fine.



Hilarious.

I'll get some snaps, and post them so I can read what the guys here know about these pieces. The guy I bought these from was somewhat a star/inovator here in CA. He ran a few businesses, and made a lot of money in some while in others he built up and sold to better financed branches in the same fields. 

One company he was head of was one of the first inovators of hang gliders. They designed, tested, and manufactured a lot of the profiles that are currently produced today. Sold that company after so many years. He also used to rig sail boat masts with the climbing gear I bought from him. He later ran an airlite products company, and he was making his best money in some brokering niche for real estate and the likes. I had this guy on for 3 hours before I took the gear. Really interesting vet. I thought this guy was such a vet of the league (no trees but all aerial) that I gave him his $200 he originally asked for although I had him down to $165. He deserved that extra money. He had climbed and cave dove all of those years. He had brutally destroyed himself at least twice once from a boat mast and once from a hang glider test crash. I have the stunt man's gear here. :monkey:


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 2, 2009)

As mentioned test the gear at the ground with all your weight on it, or find a steep but short hill just to get the feel of the gear. The figure 8 device is very basic and if you can't figure it out then you shouldn't be doing this type of work. Apparantly you didn't buy the "The Tree Climbers Companion" for only $20 bucks as everybody as mentioned or you would of known how to work the figure 8 device. 

Also I believe a lot of rope manufacturers started out making rigging lines for sailboats and the shipping industry, so this guy didn't invent that. Also I would be pretty worried about useing ropes that was used for sailing. Sure in a life and death situation, I'd use it but not for making 35k a year doing tree work. Also if this guy is so wealthy, why is he selling old climbing gear for $200 bucks. If he is that wealthy, I would think he would scared of being sued for selling old tired climbing gear to somebody that doesn't know what he's doing and could get killed. Especially considering in one of your post you said he made the saddle himself.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> I am not a fan of used climbing gear but that aside, if you can't figure out how to use a figure 8 descender then you are in dire need of the climbing tuition I suggested you undertake a month ago. Over here 3 stories up would be well over 24 feet. Smarter people than me worked out that you only need to fall 4 feet onto a hard surface to injure your spine and double that to die. Get some hands-on help BEFORE you climb. It is much much better than hands on physiotherapy to learn how to walk again afterwards....



I was just telling a guy that the reaffirmation of all climbers is not a bad thing. Even though we may be as safe as bees in the air, it can't hurt at all to hear or read from our peers to focus on caution and preparedness as much as possible. Most of the things people do can incur mistakes, but no major set backs take place. A tiny little mistake in this craft can mean the end. There is no place for mistakes in this one.

By the way, I'm getting through my Climber's Companion. Juicey book. I'll probably read it twice and keep it in the truck for jobs. 

The C. Companion is my teacher, but as a born athletic animal I'm not just saying that this book is all I need to make major headway in this craft. I'm not because I don't want to tip off any of the house cats out there that really need to go to a few workshops to learn this craft safely. To expect them to be as virtuous as myself and to be as successful as myself at picking up dangerous and high focus crafts with mere athletic virtues and the little Climber's Companion is to overestimate the average person by a mile. 

Nobody should be as improvisational as I am being at taking on tree climbing especially with saws in their hands as I myself am. This is down right dangerous business. To suggest that the house cats could advance as fast as I am doing is just plain murder. No one under any circumstances should take my example of risque and eagerness on the ropes.


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't be discouraged by the figure of eight, they have ruined greater men. Your potency will be perpetually tested by pernicious tools of this trade. The Blakes Hitch and the Bowline are two of the most nefarious implements of the craft. Some will take a lifetime to master them.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> Don't be discouraged by the figure of eight, they have ruined greater men. Your potency will be perpetually tested by pernicious tools of this trade. The Blakes Hitch and the Bowline are two of the most nefarious implements of the craft. Some will take a lifetime to master them.



Heh, heh. I really need to work on my bow and blake skills. Yesterday though it was getting dark, and I didn't want to be up there past dusk in the park working a way to the ground with the bow and hitch.

Here is all of the gear I bought the other day for $200. I think I got a deal.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> I was just telling a guy that the reaffirmation of all climbers is not a bad thing. Even though we may be as safe as bees in the air, it can't hurt at all to hear or read from our peers to focus on caution and preparedness as much as possible. Most of the things people do can incur mistakes, but no major set backs take place. A tiny little mistake in this craft can mean the end. There is no place for mistakes in this one.
> 
> By the way, I'm getting through my Climber's Companion. Juicey book. I'll probably read it twice and keep it in the truck for jobs.
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah, you're just a legend in your own mind.....you better listen to the wisdom that been offered to you, or you may find out the hard way that gravity is a ##### of a teacher. 

:notrolls2:


----------



## Gts4tw (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> I was just telling a guy that the reaffirmation of all climbers is not a bad thing. Even though we may be as safe as bees in the air, it can't hurt at all to hear or read from our peers to focus on caution and preparedness as much as possible. Most of the things people do can incur mistakes, but no major set backs take place. A tiny little mistake in this craft can mean the end. There is no place for mistakes in this one.
> 
> By the way, I'm getting through my Climber's Companion. Juicey book. I'll probably read it twice and keep it in the truck for jobs.
> 
> ...





Wow, lol. 

:spam:


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 2, 2009)

Gts4tw said:


> Wow, lol.
> 
> :spam:



+ 1

Is somebody paying this guy to keep it lively around here??


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> I was just telling a guy that the reaffirmation of all climbers is not a bad thing. Even though we may be as safe as bees in the air, it can't hurt at all to hear or read from our peers to focus on caution and preparedness as much as possible. Most of the things people do can incur mistakes, but no major set backs take place. A tiny little mistake in this craft can mean the end. There is no place for mistakes in this one.
> 
> By the way, I'm getting through my Climber's Companion. Juicey book. I'll probably read it twice and keep it in the truck for jobs.
> 
> ...



So what if someone comes along while you are climbing in the park and ties the tail of your rope off to the trunk, how are you going to get down?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 2, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> So what if someone comes along while you are climbing in the park and ties the tail of your rope off to the trunk, how are you going to get down?



Maybe he'll just cut his way down with his new 3120 "climbing saw", LOL.


.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Maybe he'll just cut his way down with his new 3120 "climbing saw", LOL.
> 
> 
> .



Brighto, 3120s climb on their owns.

Attn everyone else: Thanks for the hell. No, wait. Thanks for reading that one post. I tread like a poet. I write pages like a paddle boat. I'd hate have it go to waste.

Anyway the sadddle is custom made. That guy, Robertson, was a friend of the prior owner, and he constructed the thing for him. 

Any comments on the gear? I was doing my homework on these things, and it doesn't look like any of these pieces are good for descending. I take it that the 8 is an OK descending device, but it is not an ideal one. What does anyone else say?


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 2, 2009)

By 3 stories I assume you mean say 30 feet? Something like that.

Maybe try the Tree Climber's Companion...like memorize that book first.

But I technically don't know anything.





ForTheAction said:


> It's actually used gear that I bought for cheap. It's all petzl pieces.
> 
> The $1,000 worth of stuff I got for $200 worked out really nice too. I clipped my saddle onto my top hand ascender. I clipped a foot hold into the bottom hand ascender. The foot hold is actually a horizontal stick on a rope that can easily alow both of my feet. You know how it works from here. This is sooo much easier than using the inch worm technique with the blakes hitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 2, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> Don't be discouraged by the figure of eight, they have ruined greater men. Your potency will be perpetually tested by pernicious tools of this trade. The Blakes Hitch and the Bowline are two of the most nefarious implements of the craft. Some will take a lifetime to master them.



This is a joke...right?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> That saddle doesn't look useful for tree work.



How is that so?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> By 3 stories I assume you mean say 30 feet? Something like that.
> 
> Maybe try the Tree Climber's Companion...like memorize that book first.
> 
> But I technically don't know anything.



I'm going to work with the stuff as it is. I've been climbing for a while now, but not in anything that my ladder couldn't get me into beside all of the palm trees and removals that I'm allowed to spike.

That Climber's Companion is a rich item for the trade. You're right about how valuable it reads.


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe I told you what some of the pros and cons are of a figure 8 device are in another post, but you must not of read my response or listened. Your somewhat entertaining but on the Jerry Springer show level and it get's old quick. I won't try to help you anymore. You need to get out of tree work, not that you were ever in it despite what you tell yourself. As someone else mentioned, don't feed the trolls. I should listen to him.


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 2, 2009)

Fascinating, you bought a hang gliding harness and a left handed figure of 8. The left handed figure 8's are notoriously difficult to use. The dorsal attachment will come in very handy, not enough arborists take advantage of the work that can be done behind them.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> As mentioned test the gear at the ground with all your weight on it, or find a steep but short hill just to get the feel of the gear. The figure 8 device is very basic and if you can't figure it out then you shouldn't be doing this type of work. Apparantly you didn't buy the "The Tree Climbers Companion" for only $20 bucks as everybody as mentioned or you would of known how to work the figure 8 device.
> 
> Also I believe a lot of rope manufacturers started out making rigging lines for sailboats and the shipping industry, so this guy didn't invent that. Also I would be pretty worried about useing ropes that was used for sailing. Sure in a life and death situation, I'd use it but not for making 35k a year doing tree work. Also if this guy is so wealthy, why is he selling old climbing gear for $200 bucks. If he is that wealthy, I would think he would scared of being sued for selling old tired climbing gear to somebody that doesn't know what he's doing and could get killed. Especially considering in one of your post you said he made the saddle himself.



Hey Legs, friend. I never get tired of reading your posts. Every time I see the orange horizon in your avator, I know I'm getting some well thought out advice on my threads and on everyone elses threads. I missed your post here because I was putting down two posts in a row, and you posted in beween them. I'll look to see if someone posts in between my double posts in the future. You're no waste of time, and your advice is golden. I just missed ya' there.

The guy didn't invent anything but hang glider profiles and airlite products. As far as climbing and rigging goes, he is just another user like us. The saddle there made by Robertson as you can see in the pic was custom designed for the guy I bought it from. Look up Robertson gear sometime. These two guys were working on stuff together for a long time. As I understand it, Robertson made a bunch of sailing gear to begin with, so he could easily have manufactured the climbing saddle for him.

I'm not through the climbers' companion yet. I scanned ahead for the fig 8, but I couldn't find the skinny on that. I did a few searches online, but that didn't get me far. So I was asking here to find out where everyone else is with their 8s except that it's not much fun for some of these climbers. 

I didn't buy any rope from this guy, and I'm not worried about rope. He is 64, and he is not selling me rotten ropes, guy. As far as being rich. His divorced wife took care of that. He does OK though. 

I would seriously doubt the law suit could land on him for this going going bad. People sell stuff on craigs list everyday, and nobody comes back to suit because of technical difficulties. My gear is fine though.

I'm still look forward to your words of wisdom. I'm repping you if the server lets me do it again this week. I hope you can read as fast as I type. This took me less than 5 minutes to type, soo...


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> Fascinating, you bought a hang gliding harness and a left handed figure of 8. The left handed figure 8's are notoriously difficult to use. The dorsal attachment will come in very handy, not enough arborists take advantage of the work that can be done behind them.



Is it a hang gliding configuration? I looked up the gear for hanging from the gliders, and this is what I found:





The guy never mentioned gliding with this saddle. It might look different because it is custom designed for his work on sail boat masts though.

I can't find anything about left handed 8s. I would have assumed the hot pink metal figure 8 descender/belay device would not be specific to either hand, left or right. What am I not understanding here?

That metal ring in the back does look like something that I'd use in the trees. I've watched a lot of vids of them in the trees, and I've see some of them take advantage of a ring fixed into the back. It's a good and useful saddle for me. I doubt I replace it for a long time.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> I can't find anything about left handed 8s. I would have assumed the hot pink metal figure 8 descender/belay device would not be specific to either hand, left or right. What am I not understanding here?.



Different companies use varying methods to distinguish between left and right figure 8 rings.

Most use color codes, some use sizing differences.

The basic idea is you need to always be aware of which hand is your brake hand. By using the distinctive left or right handed 8 you know which hand is your brake hand by merely glancing at the 8 ring and you will not need to recheck how your rope is routed. 

there have been a lot of fatalities due to climbers forgetting which hand is for braking and the right and left specific designs limit these deaths by over 63% according to an ANSI study.

The ambidextrous 8's are now all but extinct. I still own one but I am very careful when I use it.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 2, 2009)

*Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



treeman75 said:


> you should practice a little lower and were the ropes used as well



i STRONGLY second this advice!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> That saddle doesn't look useful for tree work.



what saddle? You see a saddle? I heard about a saddle but never saw no saddle. Was there a saddle? Huh?


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 2, 2009)

treemandan said:


> what saddle? You see a saddle? I heard about a saddle but never saw no saddle. Was there a saddle? Huh?



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 2, 2009)

I see something that could be pawned off for a saddle, but it looks more like a diaper to me.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> I see something that could be pawned off for a saddle, but it looks more like a diaper to me.



I ain't seen no saddle alls I'm sayin. whar's it at!?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

I just realized that this saddle only has some shoe strings for clipping on gear but not a chain saw. I'll probably have to improvise here to clip the saw on. 

I still think I got a good deal. Even though I can see me spending a few hundred on an arborist's saddle in the future, this saddle was basically free. It will be sufficient for the time being.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 2, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I ain't seen no saddle alls I'm sayin. whar's it at!?



Dude bought a hang gliding saddle


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 2, 2009)

For[email protected]:59pm]That metal ring in the back does look like something that I'd use in the trees. I've watched a lot of vids of them in the trees said:


> I just realized that this saddle only has some shoe strings for clipping on gear but not a chain saw. I'll probably have to improvise here to clip the saw on.
> 
> I still think I got a good deal. Even though I can see me spending a few hundred on an arborist's saddle in the future, this saddle was basically free. It will be sufficient for the time being.



What, looking in the mirror with your new saddle trying to decide whether or not it looks like a diaper when you realized it had no tool attachments? 

And now you're gonna improvise? Eh, don't worry, I'm sure the duct tape will make a great loop for your 1320. 

Seriously....post a pic of your new saddle....we wanna see how the sailors do it.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Dude bought a hang gliding saddle



There is no such thing as a hang gliding saddle, little boy kool.  Do a search. You'll get nothin'. 

You must have one of those head injuries that the ol' timers are always posting about because they don't want to see anyone else get one too. Either way I'm looking at a climbing saddle, but youuuu seeeee somethiiiiing totally *"COOL DUDE!"*:jawdrop:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> What, looking in the mirror with your new saddle trying to decide whether or not it looks like a diaper when you realized it had no tool attachments?
> 
> And now you're gonna improvise? Eh, don't worry, I'm sure the duct tape will make a great loop for your 1320.
> 
> Seriously....post a pic of your new saddle....we wanna see how the sailors do it.



The pic is at the front of the thread, mossy. The saddle, the ascenders, fig 8, foot step, it's all at the front of the thread.

NM, I'll put here again.

Here is all of the gear I bought the other day for $200. I think I got a deal.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> There is no such thing as a hang gliding saddle, little boy kool.  Do a search. You'll get nothin'.
> 
> You must have one of those head injuries that the ol' timers are always posting about because they don't want to see anyone else get one too. Either way I'm looking at a climbing saddle, but youuuu seeeee somethiiiiing totally *"COOL DUDE!"*:jawdrop:



All right you go sail around the twees in your diaper, let me know how it works out.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> All right you go sail around the twees in your diaper, let me know how it works out.



Showing off your five year old style game?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, your pics don't show up, and there's no link or code to make it appear that it's been uploaded. Is your camera shaped like a figure eight too?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> I'm sure the duct tape will make a great loop for your 1320.



Fall off of the crane today? Difficult to restrain yourself from waiting until the operator gets you to the tree before you jump out too soon. These blows to the head by the big earth will not prove a good show for anyone if that is what you are trying to do for the groundies. Post pics if you have them though.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Yeah, your pics don't show up, and there's no link or code to make it appear that it's been uploaded. Is your camera shaped like a figure eight too?



Still using the good stuff to stay in touch with me?










I'm working with the Intel/Pentium Dual Processor in a 3.20 giga hertz realm. I can reach you just fine with this, kid. See all of the pictures too.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, you said you were gonna improvise, and with the amount of foresight displayed here, it's only logical to arrive at the conclusion that the limits of your improvisation must include duct tape. 

Pics.....or it didn't happen.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Hey, you said you were gonna improvise, and with the amount of foresight displayed here, it's only logical to arrive at the conclusion that the limits of your improvisation must include duct tape.
> 
> Pics.....or it didn't happen.



The pics show up from here. It's probably the toaster you've got connected to the phone wires out there that can't pic up the pics. 

By the way, I'll do this job with a case of duct tape on one shoulder and a 1320 taped to my little finger without any nicey nice climbing saddles at all if it comes down to it.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't tell if the guy is a hound or not. If the pics are not showing up, you can click my profile. On the right side is the albums window with the number 1 in the box. Click the 1, and there will be exactly 5 letter/number sequences listed. Click the first one on the left. When the first pic shows up, just click next at the bottom to go through the photos.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> The pics show up from here. It's probably the toaster you've got connected to the phone wires out there that can't pic up the pics.
> 
> By the way, I'll do this job with a case of duct tape on one shoulder and a 1320 taped to my little finger without any nicey nice climbing saddles at all if it comes down to it.:greenchainsaw:



I bet you will....

You've proven you can post a pic from the web, but many of us have yet to see this goldmine of used gear that you think you got a deal on......



treemandan said:


> what saddle? You see a saddle? I heard about a saddle but never saw no saddle. Was there a saddle? Huh?





Plasmech said:


> I was wondering the same thing...





NCTREE said:


> I see something that could be pawned off for a saddle, but it looks more like a diaper to me.


...referring to the cute lil purple thing you posted.....


C'mon....we wanna see it.

Edit...finally....you didn't do too bad on the hardware.....dunno if I'd fly the saddle more than twice, but with a case of duct tape and the 1320 you might survive. I dig the lefty 8, those are hard to find around here.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 2, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> I bet you will....
> 
> You've proven you can post a pic from the web, but many of us have yet to see this goldmine of used gear that you think you got a deal on......
> 
> ...



Cute lil....? It's got a purple string on it, and the photo shop software made the gray straps look purple. You've seen it. 

I wondered 'bout the string, but I realized nearly everything in climbing sport/job has colored brightly with blues, yellows, greens etc. What's wierd about that? The only thing that is wierd about that is what's in your head, mossy.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 2, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Showing off your five year old style game?





ForTheAction said:


> Brighto, 3120s climb on their owns.
> 
> Attn everyone else: Thanks for the hell. No, wait. Thanks for reading that one post. I tread like a poet. I write pages like a paddle boat. I'd hate have it go to waste.



No actually i'm showing everyone that they need to get out the BS shovel because some idiot thinks he in a poetry forum.


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 2, 2009)

In all seriousness, it looks like a modified rock saddle. The dorsal attachment must have been for a fall arrest system, perhaps something that is used more in sailing. You will find out very quickly that your progress will be inhibited by that saddle primarily because there are no metal side attachment points.


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for the harsh words and being that your ex-military and I'm ex-military, I wanna help and wish you the best. I started out going from casual rappelling gear to tree work, and it took me awhile to get used to trusting other people's advice and or the new gear. It's even harder getting advice from online where at first you can't really tell who knows their sh#t from guys that have only been doing this for a couple years and act like they know it all. Having said that, even the guys that only have been doing this for a couple year, and me only been doing this for 10 years have been giving you pretty good advice. One thing that differs me from you is that I never act or give advice on stuff that I don't have direct experience from, which you have done. Everybody on here may have different opinions on what gear to use, how to use it, what's considered safe and what's not, etc, etc, but so far I haven't read on here any downright, flatout false information that would kill you, except coming from you. Tone it down a bit, and learn from it. After this, I'm done replying to your post. I don't know wether to laugh, cry, or get angry from reading your post, but I've said all I can to help you. Good luck.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2009)

So I saw the pics there on the thing you have there. Anyway, looks like a loaded gun so be careful and always tie in real good and forecast your moves and cuts yer gonna be fine.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 2, 2009)

In all seriousness, if I were you, I would spend $200 on a tree saddle rather than climb with that harness ya got there. You have no side d-rings, so where ya gonna clip your lanyard? There's no loops for your saw lanyard, throw bag, extra biners, etc.

That harness looks like it's gonna be more of a pain in the :censored: than a help to you. You can get a good quality saddle, though not necessarily extremely light or comfortable and lacking some bels and whistles, from any of the big manufacturers for around 200 bucks. Also, you will probably find that if you are climbing on a climbing line without a lanyard while working below your TIP, that when you bury your saw in the wood, that you get pushed or pulled by the saw. With a lanyard, you will have much more stability, and ANSI will be much happier. You can get a lanyard set from any of the major dealers for 50-100 bucks.

I hate to say it, but I think you have just enough to hurt yourself with there.

T


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

I knew something was missing about it, but I couldn't lay a finger on it. Now I see it. HTH am I going to put a lanyard on let alone the saw? What a let down. :jawdrop: I might be able to improvise with the two links in the front, but....

This is why I tread threads here. 5 pages into this one, and I finally get somebody who gives me some advise that his state plain enough to make the difference. Thanks for the spot check, TB.


Lego, I'll send you a e-card to dry your tears with.  :dunno:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> ...some idiot thinks he in a poetry forum.



 You went all the way to the school of hard knocks to look up that one.  Way over there.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> I bet you will....
> 
> You've proven you can post a pic from the web, but many of us have yet to see this goldmine of used gear that you think you got a deal on......
> 
> ...



3 post in a row, but I saw the edit, and I had to get it. DDH, as a matter of fact that is some great gear. It's all looking up from here. I'm putting in an order for an arborists saddle, some ivy or tachyeon, and a big shot here briefly. I need to see if I'm not going to be strapped for money first when I take one of my trucks to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 3, 2009)

I just wrote this big post on more advice, but then I just read your other post. If that's your attitude, screw it. I'm sure your [email protected] will be dead by the end of the year.


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 3, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> I'm going to work with the stuff as it is. I've been climbing for a while now, but not in anything that my ladder couldn't get me into beside all of the palm trees and removals that I'm allowed to spike.
> 
> That Climber's Companion is a rich item for the trade. You're right about how valuable it reads.



Tell us more about the saddle you were using while spiking palms? Don't be too hasty about getting rid of your ladder, there are some excellent video tutorials concerning cutting from ladders on the youtube . If it can't be cut from a ladder, it can't be cut, that's what I always say.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> I just wrote this big post on more advice, but then I just read your other post. If that's your attitude, screw it. I'm sure your [email protected] will be dead by the end of the year.



I would have paid $20 bucks to have read that gem, but gosh darnit. Anyway I wrote you a PM to clarify all of the your falsely brewed issues and your bad mouthing of my character in this thread today. 

I believe I said I'd send you the e-card in a post above because you gave out something about you weren't sure about crying. Crying? Really? Over my posts? Surely you.... I really never wrote anything that could be so dramatic,...... (whispers to self) _"or could I?"_

Anyway, make no mistake. My attitude is 99% grade A. Your perception/observation ineptitude is grilled and ready - so to speak - in a PM that I've sent to you.

Don't let this stuff get to you. It took a long time to stop letting the "forum foes" that reek the "internet universe" boil me from the core outward. Now I move on to more and better so fast that I don't have time to get hung up on the masses of them for more than a brief moment, and only if it is necessary to do so. If you're worth your weight like you must believe about yourself, your place is as good as granted overall. Nothing I've said or ever can say can move that tree as long as your are a credulous character.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> Tell us more about the saddle you were using while spiking palms? Don't be too hasty about getting rid of your ladder, there are some excellent video tutorials concerning cutting from ladders on the youtube . If it can't be cut from a ladder, it can't be cut, that's what I always say.








That's what I've been using. It gets the job done. 

Ladders, they can get me into the trees, and I can make my way up from there, but there are a lot of instances where the ladder will not do. For instance in trees where there is a gap from limbs that I can reach by climbing with no ropes or spikes to limbs that can't be reached by climbing without a rope and harness. 

Thus far I've actually only encountered one tree that I could not ascend the whole thing with out extra help. I took 10' inch spikes, and made steps to reach the crown. Tree was a removal. 

I have encountered jobs to do bids on where the trees were the real statues of liberty so to speak, but of course I had to turn down those. Some of the customers asked why I would turn down the work.  I look forward to taking on those jobs in the near future as long as they are not over any structures for the first string of them.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 3, 2009)

I have news for you, that's a fall arrest harness(look it up). It's not mean't to be suspended in for long periods. Can't imagine the seeds feeling to good in that. My only advice (not that I expect you to listen to it) is take the advice of the pros like lego great humility, it could save you one day. This isn't no joke.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> I have news for you, that's a fall arrest harness(look it up). It's not mean't to be suspended in for long periods. Can't imagine the seeds feeling to good in that. My only advice (not that I expect you to listen to it) is take the advice of the pros like lego great humility, it could save you one day. This isn't no joke.



:spam:

Guy my life is my bottom line. I'm not putting myself in things that don't work especially if my life stops there and then. I'm not so stupid that I can't keep track of everything that is going on. I'm certain that if you are still alive, I'll be doing much better than you are now in five years. Every post you put into this thread has had no self-supporting evidence to back it up. 

I know I'm getting a little off the starting blocks here, but is that a photo of your dad? Your posts seem to have the resemblence of him. 

Anyway, I can always appreciate the trash talk and then some firm orders from bafoons floating to and through the internet forums. No really. I never get enough of your kind, and certainly know one thing about your kind. You guys never get tired of yourselves. So you keep on bringing your never ending supply of dog doodles to me and my threads, and I will continue to provide you with the most elaborate and entertaining posts of true commitment to appraising the kind of mountain you definately are worth.:monkey: "Who, me?"


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 3, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> :spam:
> 
> Guy my life is my bottom line. I'm not putting myself in things that don't work especially if my life stops there and then. I'm not so stupid that I can't keep track of everything that is going on. I'm certain that if you are still alive, I'll be doing much better than you are now in five years. Every post you put into this thread has had no self-supporting evidence to back it up.
> 
> ...



I have plenty of self-supporting evidence to back me up, like this one of the front page of the mercury newspaper pottstown pa from five years ago. This isn't my first rodeo:bringit:


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 3, 2009)

Is this post *real* or did someone slip some LSD into my animal crackers?


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 3, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> :spam:
> 
> Guy my life is my bottom line. I'm not putting myself in things that don't work especially if my life stops there and then. I'm not so stupid that I can't keep track of everything that is going on. I'm certain that if you are still alive, I'll be doing much better than you are now in five years. Every post you put into this thread has had no self-supporting evidence to back it up.
> 
> ...



This post is the icing on the cake.

FTA you have shown over and over again that you lack sufficient skill to climb trees, let alone with a chainsaw. The harness you posted above is, as NCTREE told you, a fall arrest harness. It is designed as the equivalent of a seatbelt for use when steel rigging or working in an EWP. That you have worked in this does not make it safe, it just means it is now worthless as the life saving tool it was made to be.

I took the time to look over the gear in your album and again, it has little use for tree work especially for a newbie climber. 

There have been many knowledgeable people who have tried to give you good advice which you have either ignored or worse, spat back in their faces. I am done with adding fuel to the fire. You are a troll of the worst kind. 

To any new climbers who read this thread or for that matter any of FTA's other threads, please do not follow his path. Athletic ability may get you up a tree but gravity will bring you down much much faster.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 3, 2009)

The best part of this entire thread was the diaper comments. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gts4tw (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## tree MDS (Nov 3, 2009)

Gts4tw said:


>



Its a little too late, I think this ones fully engorged.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 3, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> That's what I've been using. It gets the job done.
> 
> Ladders, they can get me into the trees, and I can make my way up from there, but there are a lot of instances where the ladder will not do. For instance in trees where there is a gap from limbs that I can reach by climbing with no ropes or spikes to limbs that can't be reached by climbing without a rope and harness.
> 
> ...



Did you say 10' spikes? I assume you mean 10" spikes which...still makes no sense (?)


----------



## deevo (Nov 3, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> This post is the icing on the cake.
> 
> FTA you have shown over and over again that you lack sufficient skill to climb trees, let alone with a chainsaw. The harness you posted above is, as NCTREE told you, a fall arrest harness. It is designed as the equivalent of a seatbelt for use when steel rigging or working in an EWP. That you have worked in this does not make it safe, it just means it is now worthless as the life saving tool it was made to be.
> 
> ...



Very well said, this guys on a path to self destruction! The only use for that harness is for a bucket truck or some other sort of aerial device requiring a fall arrest harness. Get yourself a real harness for real tree work, go take some courses or get an experienced climber teach you before you hurt yourself! I know you talk about safety and mean well, but people are trying to help you here,listen to them, and take their advice!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Did you say 10' spikes? I assume you mean 10" spikes which...still makes no sense (?)



Ya, 10 inch spikes. The're basically really big nails. 

OOMT, You think you are the perfect role model yet I know you are far from it. I've researched your post history before, outofmytree, and you are a notorious troll. I could heap up at least 10 post in under a minute right here that reflect the broad spectrum of trollish virtues. You don't even have a right to call me a troll. Besides, you're just some girlie boy that has a complex about guys. It shows in all of your spiteful posts.

Calling me out as a troll is a true reflection of you trollish virtues. Anybody can see that I don't take trash talk or being bossed around very easily. Any new guy that can't figure out what is REEEEEALLY going on here is an idiot anyway. He can climb for you. You're such a jerk that you'll probably take out a life insurance policy on him to be sure to catch his fall with something that pays.

Tree Co, yes I have those ah ha moments. Here is another one, but as far as the saddle go they are workable. I haven't seen proof that they are not. Anyone could have found some specs and shown them right here, but they don't exist.

I know some of you guys are still applying to an objective conversation and staying on topic. I'll only reply to those post from here out.

By the way, I'm not the most dangerousesis guy in the "whoe wi world" contrary to what the bum rap trolls have to say about me. Why are we discussing me like I'm some detriment? Because it's convenient? Nobody has even shown me proof of my detriment here, so.... Discuss climbing and rigging, you baboons.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

deevo said:


> Very well said, this guys on a path to self destruction! The only use for that harness is for a bucket truck or some other sort of aerial device requiring a fall arrest harness. Get yourself a real harness for real tree work, go take some courses or get an experienced climber teach you before you hurt yourself! I know you talk about safety and mean well, but people are trying to help you here,listen to them, and take their advice!



They mean well? There's more to them and there agendum in the forums than that. It's not any better than that, but it is something else other than that as it is in all internet forums. The nature of the beast.

By the way some of these guys are OK and on topic. I can't say that enough.


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 3, 2009)

What kind of lanyard were you using with that harness? Do you find yourself free climbing to bridge the gap in your ladder scenario?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> What kind of lanyard were you using with that harness? Do you find yourself free climbing to bridge the gap in your ladder scenario?



I use two lanyards. One is a 1/2 inch rope tied onto saftey clips that can be untied and adjusted to fit the size of the tree. The other one is basically the same thing, but the clips are fixed. I use them both at the same time. There is always one on the tree at any given time until I can get two on it. I like safe habits.

I've only used the ladder to get into the bottom branches. Actually I'll use the ladder to shape canary date palms and queen palms too. The shaping process is so tedious that a ladder is the only way to shape these trees, and I can't spike them anyway. 

Nearly everything I've been doing is free climbing with the lanyards. I've only encountered one tree I couldn't free climb, and I decided to use 10 inch spikes for climbing steps. That was what pushed me towards the complete climbing gear and methods, so I started doing my research online. I know exactly what to get and where to learn now in order to get to any height possible. It just takes time to get it all have it all and learn it all. I'm working on the climbers companion right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Nov 3, 2009)

This nut is so clueless.....he drove 10" spikes into the trunk and used them as steps to climb the tree. WOW!


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Nov 3, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> I have plenty of self-supporting evidence to back me up, like this one of the front page of the mercury newspaper pottstown pa from five years ago. This isn't my first rodeo:bringit:



i would of love to climb that tree, do you have any more pics of that job?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 3, 2009)

VA-Sawyer said:


> This nut is so clueless.....he drove 10" spikes into the trunk and used them as steps to climb the tree. WOW!



Wholly crap, THATS what he meant by spiked?

Too much funny!!!


.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

Who are you last posters? The princesses of woodland dancing? 

I employ a tactic known as "get the job done." The 10" spikes/nails worked, and the job is done. 

I'm not exactly the tree climbing panzy in hot pink gear and other assorted neon colors. I'm a guy that is doing a dirty job without yielding to hollow opinions at the AS site. If dynamite is applicable, I will blow the tree out of the forest instead of calling the tree dancers to get done for me what I could get paid for. Nails, ladders, rocket packs, appolo 13... I don't care. I'm willing to work for these people up to my limitations. You people need to just do what ever the boss tells you to do.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 3, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Who are you last posters? The princesses of woodland dancing?
> 
> I employ a tactic known as "get the job done." The 10" spikes/nails worked, and the job is done.
> 
> I'm not exactly the tree climbing panzy in hot pink gear and other assorted neon colors. I'm a guy that is doing a dirty job without yielding to hollow opinions at the AS site. If dynamite is applicable, I will blow the tree out of the forest instead of calling the tree dancers to get done for me what I could get paid for. Nails, ladders, rocket packs, appolo 13... I don't care. I'm willing to work for these people up to my limitations. You people need to just do what ever the boss tells you to do.



What if you had to descend in an emergency and you had all those nails sticking out of the tree? Ouch.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 3, 2009)

dont believe a word this guy says he just finds pics on the net and makes up stories. I doubt highly hes ever climbed more then out of bed in the morning.

this is where he got his pic of that harness


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dont believe a word this guy says he just finds pics on the net and makes up stories. I doubt highly hes ever climbed more then out of bed in the morning.
> 
> this is where he got his pic of that harness
> 
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2009)

Gts4tw said:


>



Well Hell, I would think that pretty much desrcibes evry sorry SOB on here including me!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dont believe a word this guy says he just finds pics on the net and makes up stories. I doubt highly hes ever climbed more then out of bed in the morning.
> 
> this is where he got his pic of that harness



I going to the hang glider forum and tell em that I made my own hanglider outta tent poles and bed sheet and was wondering to put the steering wheel.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 3, 2009)

Most of us are the bosses.....

Thats alot of the reason we don't like to see you being such a public detriment to arboriculture in general. You're a huge joke, and you don't even realize it. 

Every single one of us has a guy or three like you running around without knowledge, using dangerous practices, old and useless or just plain wrong gear for what is needed. Every single one of the guys like you are just trying to "git er dun", mostly with more balls than brains..... and it lowers the respect garnered by arborists everywhere, because hacks are running rampant. You also cost us money in insurance premiums, and cost us money in selling jobs, because you're willing to risk your life to get the job done with less than the job should have. (git er dun cheap)

From all of the clownlike, hackish, wannabe posts you've made here, I have not seen one (not a single one, zero) posts of yours that even remotely relates to learning or wanting to learn about tree care. Lots of arrogance. Plenty of egotism. Zero care for trees. Big time care for the money they can make you tho....if you're ever able to learn the very base basics. 

And the bad part is, you've been told what you need to do, and how you need to do it, but you're too dimwitted and stubborn to do more than give lip service to legitimate safe operating procedures. 

Here's a partial list of just the stuff that comes to the top of my head from your recent posts....these things show you to be a detriment to yourself and arboriculture. If you can't see why, you've got bigger problems than the stuff listed below. 

trouble properly tying blakes and bowline. 
inability to use figure 8
10" spikes for tree steps (rotflmfao)
fall protection harness as tree saddle
climbing to 30' without knowing how to descend
new used saddle has no side d's or tool attachments
2 lanyards (good), 1 no adjust, 1 untie to adjust. (not so good)






So......whaddya get when FTA comes crashing back to earth, and goes splat?



























Troll Juice...........
:monkey:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 3, 2009)

I appreciate the tally, DDH.

I knew easily how to descend 30' the other day. I could have shimmied the thing if I had to. Other than that, you steem roll a good pile of it. I'll take heed if you can keep score over me that well. 

By the way, your the 1,000th viewer and the 88th poster to the thread.  I forgot what it's was about though. Me I assume. 

Contrary to what it looks like. I'm working my way into the job slowly but surely. Oh, and very carefully or as careful as can be on a slim budget. Just think. In one year from now I'll be steem rolling you. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 3, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> I appreciate the tally, DDH.
> 
> I knew easily how to descend 30' the other day. I could have shimmied the thing if I had to. Other than that, you steem roll a good pile of it. I'll take heed if you can keep score over me that well.
> 
> ...



You keep opening your mouth, but all that comes out of it is BS. 

Seriously, how do you still have green rep?


----------



## oldirty (Nov 3, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> You keep opening your mouth, but all that comes out of it is BS.
> 
> Seriously, how do you still have green rep?



he neg rep'd me on a different thread. lol


hey trimmmed, sent this mutt packing will ya?

edit: and then i just pos rep'd him. oops. can you boys fix that up for me? thanks.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 3, 2009)

oldirty said:


> he neg rep'd me on a different thread. lol
> 
> 
> hey trimmmed, sent this mutt packing will ya?
> ...



yeah, he negged me early on in another thread, before i ever negged him. sadly, my gun's still empty, or i'd hit him again.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 4, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Stihl-O-Matic said:
> 
> 
> > dont believe a word this guy says he just finds pics on the net and makes up stories. I doubt highly hes ever climbed more then out of bed in the morning.
> ...


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 4, 2009)

oldirty said:


> he neg rep'd me on a different thread. lol
> 
> 
> hey trimmmed, sent this mutt packing will ya?
> ...



He neg me before too for calling him out for the troll that he is.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

Neg, neg, neg... 

Things are going to work out for you guys after a while. Like me. I should be coming up with a digital camera soon to make out the big, color trophy shots for you guys to incinerate. Then I'll start using the camcorders on these trophies, and things will escalate even further from there.

You all just wait. I see light down the road that I'm on. :Eye::Eye: You guys are going to hit pay dirt here real soon, and when you do, you will see the light too. I little neg now and then, but the pay off,... well, you just wait. :monkey::monkey::monkey:

I know it hurts to read this, but dog gone it, your worth it. You deserve it.:deadhorse:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

Now how about those money cuts up high, and the best way to get at them? I gather that it's a real hot subject around here.
:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## newsawtooth (Nov 4, 2009)

How were you able to descend on ascenders? Have you found it difficult to move around in a tree with lanyards and no higher tie in point?


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 4, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i would of love to climb that tree, do you have any more pics of that job?



Yes, I have the entire article. I will post it in the pic forum when i get a chance. I don't want to taint the article in this dill bags thread. I have to admit some of you guys post hilarious :censored: This could keep going and going and going. I think this guy just wants the attention because he lacks it in his real life.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 4, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Well Hell, I would think that pretty much desrcibes evry sorry SOB on here including me!



+ 1

Good point "the dan". 

I'd rep for that...but yer a cheap :censored:.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 4, 2009)

Something seems fishy about this guy. Almost like it's an inside job or something...


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 4, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I hit him with the neg rep he deserves. More of us ought to so others know he's BS.



I had a few neg rounds in my chamber and used one on "this".


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

newsawtooth said:


> How were you able to descend on ascenders? Have you found it difficult to move around in a tree with lanyards and no higher tie in point?



Basicly I descended with the ascenders the same way I ascended except I released one and moved it down, hung from the other, hung from the first one, released and moved down the second one..... 

I have a shunt and an 8, and I've read here that's an alright combo. I'll use it from now on even though it's going to put excess strain on my new rope. Maybe I'll just use a blakes hitch or prussik to get down. It's not important at this moment. All of my jobs on my schedule are low to the ground anyway. No big ones right now. Eventually I'll have all of the good pieces for my work.

I'm sure it is going to be much easier to get around in trees when I utilize the tie in points and a system. It was difficult to move around with just lanyards though.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 4, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Basicly I descended with the ascenders the same way I ascended except I released one and moved it down, hung from the other, hung from the first one, released and moved down the second one.....
> 
> I have a shunt and an 8, and I've read here that's an alright combo. I'll use it from now on even though it's going to put excess strain on my new rope. Maybe I'll just use a blakes hitch or prussik to get down. It's not important at this moment. All of my jobs on my schedule are low to the ground anyway. No big ones right now. Eventually I'll have all of the good pieces for my work.
> 
> I'm sure it is going to be much easier to get around in trees when I utilize the tie in points and a system. It was difficult to move around with just lanyards though.



Why not descend on your friction hitch? What kind of hitch are you using?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Why not descend on your friction hitch? What kind of hitch are you using?



Blake's. I was just trying some other ways about it though. There is a saying, Non Quam Non Paratus. That's the military academy's modo in latin for, Never Not Prepared. I could easily slide down with a friction hitch, but I wasn't sure if there are other means down using the petzl devices. Now I know, and I am better prepared for situations.


----------



## Gts4tw (Nov 4, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> He neg me before too for calling him out for the troll that he is.



I just got my first Neg rep, looks like hes handing them out by the bucketload. I called him out for being a troll. Instead of neg repping me, he should just stop being a troll.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

Gts4tw said:


> I just got my first Neg rep, looks like hes handing them out by the bucketload. I called him out for being a troll. Instead of neg repping me, he should just stop being a troll.



I handed out a lot of pos reps too. People that have had sincere replies here get my pos points. This name calling and giving me my rights on this and that about how to function on AS is over the top now. Some of it is not activity that I approve of because a lot of it is not justifiable, so I have defended my AS dignity with elaborate responses to any assaults, and I have utilized the approve/disapprove function that AS provides its users. 

Nothing I've done in these forums cannot be explained to the T about how it is completely logical, although very often I have people drinking or smoking stuff then trying to read my posts, and they miss the points of my posts completely. Then they feel it's good to completely distort my well intended messages, and slap me in the face with replies that absolutely suggest the replier did not read my posts all the way through. "Oh really?"

I'm doing fine here. Guys joke around a lot here. I posted one joke thread with the photos I snatched off of a website with trees functioning as the structure of the home. I did disclose that it was a hoax in the end because I was concerned about leaving something like that open to interpretation. The job where I suggested tie the trees together could have happened that way. If I was paying you to do it, you could have completed it that way. No one asked how I would prevent the risk of failure there, but I would have used a ten inch diameter pipe of very heavy gauge steel applied to the cups one on each end. The cups would have been bolted or large spikes would have been used to fix the pipe holding cups up. The trees would not have been able to fall in on each other, and could not have falling apart from each other. The technical details can be blue printed out from here, but just because the trees are big and you've never heard of using alternate plans doesn't mean that you could not pull it off if you were being paid too. I stand by my ideas for that job, and neither side of the argument weighs much beings that the job was not completed using my method for removal, so there is no proof my plan's inadequacies.

I'm sort of burnt out on the game we've got going on between the 9 man defense and I. Most of the time you guys can't catch on to what I'm writing anyway though the language is straight forward. I still have no hard feelings, and I appreciate the sincere dialogue between a few of you. I'm eager to learn here and chat like many others are. 

Let's just let this issue about who is trolling and who really are trolls have a rest for a few weeks at least. 

I still don't know how to put anything in my post signature area yet.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 4, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> Blake's. I was just trying some other ways about it though. There is a saying, Non Quam Non Paratus. That's the military academy's modo in latin for, Never Not Prepared. I could easily slide down with a friction hitch, but I wasn't sure if there are other means down using the petzl devices. Now I know, and I am better prepared for situations.



Its nunquam non paratus and it means "never unprepared" your interetation is a double negative which I doubt any of our military academies would use for a motto (which is what I am guessing you meant in "MODO") jackass


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 4, 2009)

Action since you show an interest in latin phrases I have one for you...
*
Prodesse quam conspici* thats something you should think about.

This guy has to be someone in here posing. He can not be for real. I think its someone we know just under another account. Some admin should check his IP for other accounts.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Most of us are the bosses.....
> 
> We don't like to see you being such a public detriment to arboriculture in general....
> 
> Every single one of us has a guy or three like you running around without knowledge, using dangerous practices, old and useless or just plain wrong gear for what is needed. Every single one of the guys like you are just trying to "git er dun", mostly with more balls than brains..... and it lowers the respect garnered by arborists everywhere, because hacks are running rampant. You also cost us money in insurance premiums, and cost us money in selling jobs, because you're willing to risk your life to get the job done with less than the job should have. (git er dun cheap)...




All of my practices are within the laws. Competition is as much of a detriment to my pocket book as it is to yours and anyone else in the world. If it's legal, it's fair game. 

There is no way yours or all of the top companies can do all of the jobs that customers want to have done, and there is no way that all of the customers with tree work they want done can afford to pay the top competitions' prices. 

There is a market niche that can pay high marks for speedy and elite service, but they get what they pay for. There is a market niche that cannot afford elite services, and they get what they pay for. They take on the risk and they take on the lower costs as well. That is up to them not you or any other owner in competition with the smaller businesses.

I understand your views, but the reality of the market is much greater than your views that are applicable from your stand point. These things that are apparent from both sides of the spectrum are not going to change either, and business will still be competitive in the areas of the business it's possible and legal even illegally in some cases. The plight is real, but the fact that it comes from a business makes it somewhat ineffective because the bottom line is all that is applicable by business is all that has legal binding. I don't condone unsafe practices by any means either, and I think the underestimation of myself and unsafe practices has been overkilled here. 

Thanks for you input. I've taken note of your perspectives in all sincerety.


----------



## Gts4tw (Nov 4, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Action since you show an interest in latin phrases I have one for you...
> *
> Prodesse quam conspici* thats something you should think about.
> 
> This guy has to be someone in here posing. He can not be for real. I think its someone we know just under another account. Some admin should check his IP for other accounts.



I agree, he wants people to respond to things like this:



ForTheAction said:


> Nothing I've done in these forums cannot be explained to the T about how it is completely logical, although very often I have people drinking or smoking stuff then trying to read my posts, and they miss the points of my posts completely. Then they feel it's good to completely distort my well intended messages, and slap me in the face with replies that absolutely suggest the replier did not read my posts all the way through. "Oh really?"
> 
> The job where I suggested tie the trees together could have happened that way. If I was paying you to do it, you could have completed it that way. No one asked how I would prevent the risk of failure there, but I would have used a ten inch diameter pipe of very heavy gauge steel applied to the cups one on each end. The cups would have been bolted or large spikes would have been used to fix the pipe holding cups up. The trees would not have been able to fall in on each other, and could not have falling apart from each other. The technical details can be blue printed out from here, but just because the trees are big and you've never heard of using alternate plans doesn't mean that you could not pull it off if you were being paid too. I stand by my ideas for that job, and neither side of the argument weighs much beings that the job was not completed using my method for removal, so there is no proof my plan's inadequacies.



And there is only one way to respond to that kind of crap, so it is obvious the intent behind even posting it in the first place.

Trolling properly is an art, and this guy is no artist.


FTA - Show some pics of your gear, and your "work", we're all waiting with baited breath.

-Ryan


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Its nunquam non paratus and it means "never unprepared" your interetation is a double negative which I doubt any of our military academies would use for a motto (which is what I am guessing you meant in "MODO") jackass



That spelling looks familiar. Thanks for the clarification. Your hasty generalizations here aren't reflecting well on you. Cool it down a little. I suppose when there are no consequence for it, you dive right in over and over. Well, get you tin foil out too, and start wrapping you head with it "_just in case."_ :hmm3grin2orange:


As far as being a double negative that makes sense "never not prepared" means always prepared and it works dispite any opinions.

Here, check the link. Read it and weep. It's in the second line.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemper_Military_School


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> No one asked how I would prevent the risk of failure there, but I would have used a ten inch diameter pipe of very heavy gauge steel applied to the cups one on each end. The cups would have been bolted or large spikes would have been used to fix the pipe holding cups up. The trees would not have been able to fall in on each other, and could not have falling apart from each other. The technical details can be blue printed out from here, but just because the trees are big and you've never heard of using alternate plans doesn't mean that you could not pull it off if you were being paid too. I stand by my ideas for that job, and neither side of the argument weighs much beings that the job was not completed using my method for removal, so there is no proof my plan's inadequacies.



I may have missed the thread here, FTA, but I'm interested in your plans. Would you mind drawing them out in further detail for me?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 4, 2009)

Gts4tw said:


> I agree, he wants people to respond to things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check around in my profile photo albums. For some reason they were not showing up on this thread. Thats what I take from it anyway.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 4, 2009)

ForTheAction said:


> That spelling looks familiar. Thanks for the clarification. Your hasty generalizations here aren't reflecting well on you. Cool it down a little. I suppose when there are no consequence for it, you dive right in over and over. Well, get you tin foil out too, and start wrapping you head with it "_just in case."_ :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> As far as being a double negative that makes sense "never not prepared" means always prepared and it works dispite any opinions.
> ...






wiki said:


> Kemper Military School was a private military academy located in Boonville, Missouri. Kemper filed for bankruptcy and closed in 2002. The school's motto was "Nunquam Non Paratus" (Never Not Prepared).


 Just so you know Wiki is just crap that normal people write. Just because you read it on the internet and especially Wiki doesnt mean its correct.

I am guessing maybe you went to Kemper. The same fools that bankrupt the school must have been the ones that Edumikated You (for everyone else that word is EDUCATED I just wanted FTA to be able to read it)


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 4, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Just so you know Wiki is just crap that normal people write. Just because you read it on the internet and especially Wiki doesnt mean its correct.
> 
> I am guessing maybe you went to Kemper. The same fools that bankrupt the school must have been the ones that Edumikated You (for everyone else that word is EDUCATED I just wanted FTA to be able to read it)



Don't waste any more time on this ballsack


----------

